# Post-TTOC meeting drive - SUNDAY 12th January 2003



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,

I was thinking... Would anyone be up for a post-TTOC committee meeting (the one on Saturday 11/01/03 ) drive on the Sunday (12/01/03)? A few people will probably be staying over, so we could have a bit of a drive (after everyone has woken up, of course!) - probably around lunchtime?

I havent planned a route or anything yet - just gauging interest!

Think of this as the "New TTOC formation" christening 

Thanks!

Shash.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Yep... Just don't blow hot air into my intercooler!


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Hot air? 

S.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sounds good.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep count me in - I'm sure I'll keep up with you all in my "plain vanilla 225" for a few miles at least ;D!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Yep count me in - I'm sure I'll keep up with you all in my Â "plain vanilla 225" for a few miles at least ;D!


*lol* you mean we didn't convince you to get any mods last night...? 

Damian


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

;DI've started a new topic anyway but,how a about a meet at the NEC for the Autosport Motorshow.


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

pas55 - tsk tsk, hijacker!  (only joking )

Anyway, Autosport sounds good - how about a drive/cruise to the NEC? I can try and find some good roads to get there... Direct route from Coventry to the NEC would only be about 10 miles, but we could take a more, ahm, scenic route (maybe 30-50miles of glorious B-roads - if I can find some!) 

Anyone up for that?

Shash.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

??? ???I'm not going to the TT meeting got to work but,will be at the Autosport show could meet up there.May even get cheaper tickets for group booking?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry Shash, can't make the Sunday drive, but i'll be at the meeting on Saturday. Maybe someone could organise a drive out either before or after the meeting. Who's the Midlands events co-ordinator?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*lol*

Quite right Paul! Get some-one earning their money... err money... what money : Actually if the drive is after the meeting then the midlands events co-ord guy (Jonah?) will be official and will be derelict in his duty if he hasn't one arranged ;D ;D


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

well.... Fine then! 

Anyway, I can organise something on the day (there was a reason I was aiming for Sunday rather than on the same day, but I dont remember...). Unless Jonah wants to do it?? Let me know asap so I can plan something (or not!)...

Thanks!

Shash.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

oh i see vote me in then expect me to organise something for the same day;D
would be good to take all TT's attending through brum and then down broad street .NOW that would be a site ;D 8)
Saw 5th gear tonight with the London brighton run in those smart cars and something along those lines would be good say coventry to Brum ;D
let me know preferences and i'll see what i can do.
But be warned if i dont get voted in i'll rip it up and throw it in the bin ;D ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> would be good to take all TT's attending through brum and then down broad street .NOW that would be a site ;D 8)


Jonah - I LOVE the idea of posing driving through the middle of Brum in my TT. ;D Will need to follow someone else though as I've NFI where the middle of Birmingham is...or indeed whether it has a middle? ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Emmy u have IM
As the meeting looks like it would go into the early evening a cruise might be not such a good idea,i'm tempted to stay over now and think the Sunday might be better as emmy suggested.
I have sent an e-mail to the organisers of the Autosport EX to see if we can oragnise a group buy on tickets and hope to hear back soon from them.
And as Emmy already suggested a cruise to this might be better.
Anyone travelly down the M6 to the AGM fancy meeting up at junction 14 (stafford) if so let me know


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jonah:

I'll be driving down the M6 to the EGM. Send me an IM closer the time & we'll swap mobi numbers to sort out a meeting place en route.

Anyone else from up North or Scotland coming down? Could have a nice little cruise to the venue.


----------

